# ETA 2824 Vs ETA 2824-2



## MKIVdan (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Building my first watch, bought a case from sizzlin watches (Rolex Sub Homage) and it requires at ETA 2824 with date window at 3pm.

I am having a hard time tracking down that movement for sale, via (ebay, cousins, ofrei) 

Can anyone tell me the difference between the two movements? based on size/specs is the 2824 the same s the 2824-2? 

I have seen the 2824-2 for sale as a chronograph movement and without the chronograph. I am very unsure on what to do now. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

-Dan


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't forget about 2824-1! p


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

MKIVdan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Building my first watch, bought a case from sizzlin watches (Rolex Sub Homage) and it requires at ETA 2824 with date window at 3pm.
> 
> ...


Assuming ETA has not changed its nomenclature, the -2 is a modification of the 2824 which includes some internal improvements but which is interchangeable. But that is an assumption yet to be proved. Others may know more.

The movement would need a chronograph module add on (Dubois-Depraz) to become a chronograph. Many have done this.


----------



## MKIVdan (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Do you think the dimensions are the same for the regular and -2? 
If it will fit I will buy it. Just not sure what to do as this point as I am new to the watchmaking thing.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

The differences are limited to the keyless works......


----------



## MKIVdan (Mar 30, 2011)

lysanderxiii said:


> The differences are limited to the keyless works......


Lysanderxiii, I dont understand what you mean by that


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

MKIVdan said:


> Lysanderxiii, I dont understand what you mean by that


Here's some reading on that.

The Keyless Works - TimeZone


----------



## MKIVdan (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, looks like I can use the 2824-2 for this build


----------



## swisswatchproject (May 12, 2021)

MKIVdan said:


> Thanks, looks like I can use the 2824-2 for this build


Hello MKIVdan - I'm wondering the same thing you posted about 10 years ago. Were you able to confirm that the 2824 and 2824-2 movements had identical dimensions? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## m00tknife (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, they are both the same size.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

BTW, MKIVdan's last post was in 2015. You can search for a particular user in advanced search and set the "by relevance" to "by date". Then you can decide how relevant your attempt to ask him would be. Just sayin.


----------

